# Frame Questions?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

DRE sells some pretty sweet brackets for hatch covers.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I went with straps just to keep it simple. At this point the only mechanical fastness on my boat are the towers. This also allows adjustments if something isn't quite fitting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

My side boards are tied on with flat webbing, some folks use U-bolts, shorty cam straps are probly the easiest option for taking them on and off, you can either drill holes for the straps, or even better, cut some 1" slots with a router.
Watcha using to coat your plywood? Think I'm going to experiment with oil based deck stain when I re-do mine this summer.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. My frame is only a single rail. I will look into DRE. I will paint the wood with BEHR deck over. My buddy just did his and it looks great. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will post up what I did. 
Tony


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

topbud said:


> Thanks for the photos. My frame is only a single rail. I will look into DRE. I will paint the wood with BEHR deck over. My buddy just did his and it looks great. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will post up what I did.
> Tony


I strap mine on too and use the drop bag straps for the front. I'd steer clear of deckover- BTDT. I'd use a good quality paint or varnish then add aluminum oxide powder in the last coat. It'll leave a similar texture but be way more durable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

You may want to get a piece of 1 1/2" angle aluminium and attach it the the under side of the inside edge. Then notch the down leg of the angle where the cross bars contact it. This will provide and structure for the inside of the board so it doesn't sag when some big boy walks on it. 

I have had good luck with boiled linseed oil to treat the wood. It does require a week dry time but its worth the wait. 

Have fun


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the hinges we are selling - Down River Poly Deck Hinge (each)

We have worked with a local machinist to design and manufacture them. We have having them made for both 1.5" and 1.25" ID pipe. Give us a call if you would like more info.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

That's kinda cool if you've got a DRE or NRS type frame.


----------

